# Which Witch is Which Game



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

I am going to do a game with 'scenes' set up in the house and on the trail with 13 Witches for people to guess on.

Have a few, still need help.

1. Salem Witch - Prop of Witch hanging in a tree
2. White Witch of Narnia - Turkish Candy in a Silver Bowl
3. Maleficent - Staff with a Crow on it.
4. Sanders Sisters - The book from Hocus Pocus 
5. Witches of Eastwick - Wax doll
6. Sally & Gillian Owens - Frog, Roses & Skull ring
7. Wicked Witch of the North - Witch hat, black dress & broom on ground
8. Wicked Witch of the East - Legs prop under the house
9. Glenda the Good Witch of the South - Crown and Scepter 
10. Snow White Witch - Witch prop with an Apple
11. Hecate the only named Macbeth Witch - Witch Prop with Cauldron 

Like I said I would like to have 13 props any ideas would be appreciated!!


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Oh Yeah...

12. Hansel & Gretel Witch - Wilton Pre - Baked Gingerbread house.

Please help with coming up with one more!!


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

May be too cheesy but what about Samantha from Bewitched?
Not sure on the items though... Could only think of apron, Darrins slippers, and a "mom"-framed photo of Esmerelda. Lol


----------



## MC HauntDreams (Jun 6, 2013)

Wait mom was Endora. Crazy cousin was Esmerelda. 
But you get my point!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

How about Angelique from Dark Shadows? Or Morgan Le Fey from Excalibur?


----------



## lanie077 (Sep 2, 2009)

what about the Stygian Witches from the clash of the titans...the three sisters share an eye


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

Thought about Samantha and the witches from clash of the titans.

Didn't have the best prop ideas - an eye for the Titan witches - For Samantha a address sign with 1164 Morning Glory Circle. 

Had not thought about Dark Shadows or Excalibur.

Thanks for the input!!

Any other ideas?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

A little obscure (especially depending on the age of the attendees) but there's Witchiepoo from HR Puffinstuff. Probably wouldn't be hard to make a little talking flute. 

Ursula from Little mermaid? (sea witch, but...) with a conch shell necklace?

There's always Angela Landsbury's character from Bedknobs and Broomsticks - but what to use for a prop? Hmmmm.


----------



## StacyN (May 26, 2013)

As a die-hard Bewitched fan ..my vote is Samantha. Her most famous "accessory" is her heart shaped diamond pendant necklace.


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

GobbyGruesome - I Love Witchypoo!! Ursula is good, and can't believe I never thought of Angela Landsbury.

StacyN Oh My Goodness - I forgot all about her necklace!!!


----------



## 48894 (Nov 15, 2012)

This may also be obscure but I like Latrine (Tracey Ullman) from Robin Hood: Men in Tights (1993)


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

How about Sally and Gillian from Practical Magic? Your props could be a bottle of Belledonna and Tequilla.


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

ALKONOST said:


> How about Sally and Gillian from Practical Magic?  Your props could be a bottle of Belledonna and Tequilla.


haha... I just reread your list to make double sure you didn't already have them... low and behold... they show up.... OOPS!  I'll keep thinkin' lol


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

OK... I've got one that I think wasn't mentioned yet lol. How about Aggie from Halloween Town. You could make up a bag that looks like it might be alive (legs and eyes) as a prop.


----------



## celipops (Jul 23, 2011)

I love this idea... I have included it in my party - Here is what I came up with


----------



## natascha (Jul 21, 2004)

celipops said:


> I love this idea... I have included it in my party - Here is what I came up with


I shared with my 'Crew' Your twist on this - Love It!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The Witches of Eastwick and a bowl of cherries!

A bedknob for Bedknobs and Broomsticks

Rat for the Angelica Huston The Witches movie

Lime and coconut for Practical Magic


use a video of the witches and see how many they can guess right. You could do this quickly and have lots of fun with everyone having to think quickly and write down without other seeing them! Sort of like the old baby or bridal shower games. Or you could have them blurt them out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

celipops would you share your graphic? This is awesome! I did a Which Witch several years ago and would like to bring it back. You could even use theme music from the movies of the ones that stick out. 

Also rules for how you are playing!


http://www.halloweenhero.com/list-of-witch-movies.html


----------

